# Sirius XM to use terrestrial repeaters to boost its signals?



## bones boy (Aug 25, 2007)

It's a tiny blurb at the end of this article but it's promising news for folks (like me) who live in Alaska and miss Sirius XM in their cars terribly!

http://www.fiercewireless.com/story/fcc-frees-25-mhz-spectrum-mobile-broadband/2010-05-21



> The WCS spectrum has been the subject of a contentious battle for years, with satellite radio providers, which provide service in adjacent bands, expressing concern about potential interference issues. In its order, the commission set up power level limits for WCS spectrum users, and also allowed Sirius XM, the satellite radio provider, to use terrestrial repeaters to boost its signals.


----------



## PokerJoker (Apr 12, 2008)

But hasn't XM used terrestrial repeaters since the beginning?

And after the merger, didn't Sirius/XM shut off a bunch of them to save money, which is why there are now far more dead spots than there used to be?

What's new here?

Keith


----------



## bones boy (Aug 25, 2007)

At one point the FCC disallowed SiriusXM (or Sirius or XM - not sure) from adding new terrestrial repeaters. Their reasoning had to do with "interference" issues. Many think the NAB lobbied the FCC toward this decision. 

At some point SiriusXM turned off already existing repeaters. As I remember there was nothing to indicate it was a $$$ saving procedure. I could be wrong.


----------



## PokerJoker (Apr 12, 2008)

bones boy said:


> At one point the FCC disallowed SiriusXM (or Sirius or XM - not sure) from adding new terrestrial repeaters. Their reasoning had to do with "interference" issues. Many think the NAB lobbied the FCC toward this decision.
> 
> At some point SiriusXM turned off already existing repeaters. As I remember there was nothing to indicate it was a $$$ saving procedure. I could be wrong.


Aah. It wouldn't surprise me at all if that were true, that the NAB had something to do with it.

So maybe this means that some repeaters will get turned back on? That would be nice.

Keith


----------



## shabadoo25 (Jun 30, 2009)

SXM didn't disable their ground repeaters, at least not all of them.

I work in the Atlanta metro area, and I get more signal from the repeaters than from the birds.


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

They are definately not all shut off. I can still drive in a tunnel in my city and receive signal if I am close to downtown.


----------

